# Want to Know the Price of Graphics Cards



## machx2175 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Frnz,

FIFA 12 is supporting following cards without any issues...i just want to know the Price of below cards. So that i will decide to which card i have to buy.

Could you please update the latest price of below cards?

ATI Radeon™ HD 2600 PRO         
ATI Radeon™ HD 2600 XT          
ATI Radeon™ HD 2600 X2 Series   
ATI Radeon™ HD 2900 PRO         
ATI Radeon™ HD 2900 GT          
ATI Radeon™ HD 2900 XT          
ATI Radeon™ HD 3800 Series      
ATI Radeon™ HD 3800 Series      
ATI Radeon™ HD 3830             
ATI Radeon™ HD 3850             
ATI Radeon™ HD 3870             
ATI Radeon™ HD 3850 X2          
ATI Radeon™ HD 3870 X2          
ATI Radeon™ HD 4570             
ATI Radeon™ HD 4580             
ATI Radeon™ HD 4650             
ATI Radeon™ HD 4670             
ATI Radeon™ HD 4730             
ATI Radeon™ HD 4750             
ATI Radeon™ HD 4750             
ATI Radeon™ HD 4770             
ATI Radeon™ HD 4800 Series      
ATI Radeon™ HD 4800 Series      
ATI Radeon™ HD 4800 Series      
ATI Radeon™ HD 4800 Series      
ATI Radeon™ HD 4830             
ATI Radeon™ HD 4850             
ATI Radeon™ HD 4850 X2          
ATI Radeon™ HD 4870             
ATI Radeon™ HD 4870 X2          
ATI Radeon™ HD 5730 Series      
ATI Radeon™ HD 5700 Series      
ATI Radeon™ HD 5700 Series      
ATI Radeon™ HD 5800 Series      
ATI Radeon™ HD 5800 Series      
ATI Radeon™ HD 5800 Series      
ATI Radeon™ HD 5900 Series   
ATI Radeon™ X1900 Series
ATI Radeon™ X800 Pro    
ATI Radeon™ X800 GT     
ATI Radeon™ X800 GTO 
NVIDIA GeForce® 8600 GTS
NVIDIA GeForce® 8600 GT 
NVIDIA GeForce® 8600 GT 
NVIDIA GeForce® 8600GS
NVIDIA GeForce® 8800 GTX         
NVIDIA GeForce® 8800 GTS         
NVIDIA GeForce® 8800 GT          
NVIDIA GeForce® 8800 Ultra       
NVIDIA GeForce® 8800 GTS 512     
NVIDIA GeForce® 8800 GT          
NVIDIA GeForce® 8800 GS 
NVIDIA GeForce® 9600 GT          
NVIDIA GeForce® 9600 GS          
NVIDIA GeForce® 9600 GSO         
NVIDIA GeForce® 9800 GT          
NVIDIA GeForce® 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+
NVIDIA GeForce® 9800 GTX+        
NVIDIA GeForce® 9800 GT          
NVIDIA GeForce® 9800 GX2         
NVIDIA GeForce® 9800 GT 
NVIDIA GeForce® GTX 260          
NVIDIA GeForce® GTX 280  
NVIDIA Quadro FX 5600  
NVIDIA Quadro FX 5800 
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 290        
NVIDIA Tesla C870     

_Note: My budget is Max. Rs. 5000...If i know the all the cards price, then it will help me to choose best one.
Games to be supported: NFS RUN, FIFA 12 and Dirt 3_

Thanks in Advance,
Mac


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 13, 2012)

machx2175 said:


> Hi Frnz,
> 
> FIFA 12 is supporting following cards without any issues...i just want to know the Price of below cards. So that i will decide to which card i have to buy.
> 
> ...



all the above GPUs are discontinued or EOL (end of life). for 5k pick HD6670 from Sapphire or MSI.


----------



## machx2175 (Jan 13, 2012)

I just want to play the fifa12, nfs run games..please suggest good graphics card..


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ you just got the most appropriate answer - see the above post


----------

